# Kenmore Electric water heater has 3800w Elements



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Only if you want to overload all the wiring and risk it melting down. IOW, no, that would not be a wise or safe thing to do.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

You have to assess the wiring, but the elements may fit the tank the same.

Also, your tank may have an option for simultaneous dual-element operation (mine does) for faster recovery. This requires a larger, or 2nd circuit to be installed.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

If you wiring is #10 on a 2 pole 30 amp breaker it will be compliant. Problem is many WHs with 3800 watt elements were wired with #12 on 20 amp breakers.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

The house wiring will be fine, the internal wiring to the water heater would be where I would be concerned. Start a fire and the inspector finds the elements changed the damage is on you as well a ding in your police report. Which will follow you for ever. 

If you do not have enough hot water, clean the tank, and remove all of the calcium. 
If you family has gotten more demanding for hot water get a bigger tank.

I had a house, wife and 3 boys, and a 20 gallon water heater. YEP 20 gallons. Just a bit of organization and it worked just fine until we moved to a bigger home.


----------



## scgilbert2 (29 d ago)

All good advice, I'll just look for 2 3800w elements and replace! Thanks all


----------

